# Kongo's profile removed from UFC.com



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/5/1/4290000/ufc-cheick-kongo-cut-release-profile-removed-mma-news


> Cheick Kongo's profile was removed from UFC.com today, meaning that his days with the promotion are most likely at an end. It's a little surprising considering his long history at or near the top of the heavyweight division and shows that the UFC is devoted to removing fighters that they consider to be dead weight.
> 
> Kongo would leave behind an 11–6–1 record with the promotion, gathered over a seven year span. Despite his long winning record he never managed to fight for a title, often falling just short of contention against fighters like Cain Velasquez and Frank Mir. He'd lost two of his last three fights by KO against Mark Hunt and Roy Nelson, with a decision victory over Shawn Jordan sandwiched in-between. However, before the Hunt loss he was on a four fight unbeaten streak, including a highlight, comeback KO victory over Pat Barry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Maybe now we will get to see him fight Big Tim


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Maybe now we will get to see him fight Big Tim


I'm leaning retirement. Maybe he gets a call as an injury replacement.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

If he doesn't have a profile on UFC.com, then I've neva hurd a him!

WSOF and Bellator might be interested.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The guy's already had a decent career and he's taken a bit too much punishment.

His chin is completely gone at this point.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> If he doesn't have a profile on UFC.com, then I've neva hurd a him!
> 
> WSOF and Bellator might be interested.


Until he fights Brett Rogers on SPIKE.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

He should go be on a french-language MMA show as a host or something. They don't have a ton of seasoned world veterans to be talking heads for stuff like that and he seems decently well-spoken.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HexRei said:


> He should go be on a french-language MMA show as a host or something. They don't have a ton of seasoned world veterans to be talking heads for stuff like that and he seems decently well-spoken.


He is going to be GSP's new translator.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

He runs a fashion boutique in hollywood, so I doubt he's hard for cash. He should retire.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...n-heavyweight-cheick-kongo-after-ufc-159-loss

Cut.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Matt Mitrione, Pat Barry and Shawn Jordan outlasted Kongo.

Anways I expect Bellator to bring him in for one of their "special fights" to boost Alexander Volkov's profile.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Good riddance. Kongo is not an MMA fighter, he is a kickboxer who never beat any good competition and always looked bad and inflicted cheap shots/low blows. Plus he's 37 years old so there's no reason to keep this dead weight on the roster. Replace him with some new, young blood.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Good riddance. Kongo is not an MMA fighter, he is a kickboxer who never beat any good competition and always looked bad and inflicted cheap shots/low blows. Plus he's 37 years old so there's no reason to keep this dead weight on the roster. Replace him with some new, young blood.


Cro Cop's balls agrees with you. 





Seriously though, I can't remember the last good win he had against a good fighter except for Cro Cop. Even that one was iffy at best.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

> Mike Chiappetta MMA ‏@MikeChiappetta 30m
> 
> Technically, Cheick Kongo is not cut from the UFC but his deal expired with the Nelson loss. He turns 38 in about 2 weeks.


Just saw this on twitter.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

OU said:


> He is going to be GSP's new translator.


Winner! 

Now Crocop can rematch him...K-1 rules.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well at the very least he can focus on his family life...I believe this little lady is single


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Saw that coming. Dana was pretty angry after he turned down two fights, and I bet Silva was even angrier. I don't think he'll retire just yet. Probably head over to WSOF and fight Arlovski.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

bring on Anthony Johnson, Arlovski and Timmy


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> bring on Anthony Johnson, Arlovski and Timmy


I'd watch any of those. But I'm thinking Bret Rogers.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

how is kongo gone quicker than leonard garcia?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

OU said:


> Just saw this on twitter.
> 
> _"Mike Chiappetta MMA ‏@MikeChiappetta 30m
> 
> Technically, Cheick Kongo is not cut from the UFC but his deal expired with the Nelson loss. He turns 38 in about 2 weeks."_


And he got 70k for his Nelson fight. Like with Fitch they probably thought he was too expensive. Maybe they'll negotiate a cheaaper contract.

Too bad, with his non-improvement he would probably never get a title shot, but he was a consistent gatekeeper.


----------



## RagingDemonMZ (Apr 10, 2013)

GDPofDRB said:


> If he doesn't have a profile on UFC.com, then I've neva hurd a him!
> 
> WSOF and Bellator might be interested.


he could probably be wsof heavyweight champion, who knows maybe he can beat minakov


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

read earlier he was offered a 4 fight contract before the nelson fight but turned it down. Kongo ended it on his own terms


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> read earlier he was offered a 4 fight contract before the nelson fight but turned it down. Kongo ended it on his own terms


Sounds like retirement.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> read earlier he was offered a 4 fight contract before the nelson fight but turned it down. Kongo ended it on his own terms


Indeed.

http://www.thefightlounge.co.uk/news/cheick-kongo-turned-down-new-four-fight-ufc-contract/



> “He was offered a new four-fight deal with an increase in money. We couldn’t agree on the amount so Kongo ceased negotiation. He is now still under contract but only in the closing stage of his old one, he has had his six fights. What happens next is we are locked in for a month and cannot talk to anyone. Same as “Rampage”. Kongo might go back to the table. He may go elsewhere. All will be revealed. But he WASN’T cut. And he refused the new deal terms”


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Sounds like retirement.


No, his manager said they just couldn't come to terms that satisfied both parties, I don't think it was his intention to retire. More likely his intention was to beat Roy and then have a stronger stance to negotiate from afterward, but as we can see that didn't go Kongo's way.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

My guess is that the UFC lowballed him since he's clearly on the decline. Sucks he's gone, his fights were usually always good and were finished a lot of the time, one way or another.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Can't say I am too surprised. Kongo has been with the UFC for a long time, his record is spotty and I doubt he has a big draw. I'm sure we will see him in smaller organizations fighting James Thompson soon.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> Can't say I am too surprised. Kongo has been with the UFC for a long time, his record is spotty and I doubt he has a big draw. I'm sure we will see him in smaller organizations fighting James Thompson soon.


It's too bad. He filled the "huge ripped black dude HW striker" niche pretty well, despite his lackluster peformances. Who will be that guy now? Daniel Cormier ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

HexRei said:


> It's too bad. He filled the "huge ripped black dude HW striker" niche pretty well, despite his lackluster peformances. Who will be that guy now? Daniel Cormier ain't gonna cut it.


Lavar Johnson?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> My guess is that the UFC lowballed him since he's clearly on the decline. Sucks he's gone, his fights were usually always good and were finished a lot of the time, one way or another.


Going by the article I linked, they offered him in increase in money.

Somebody somewhere has offered him more cash. Maybe it's something not related to fighting? He's a fine specimen is Kongo. He would look great in movies.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Going by the article I linked, they offered him in increase in money.
> 
> Somebody somewhere has offered him more cash. Maybe it's something not related to fighting? He's a fine specimen is Kongo. He would look great in movies.


Yes, his physique is probabably the closest a real human can get to a superhero/-villain.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

OU said:


> Lavar Johnson?


Nah, he's almost as lightskinned as I am, he's in there with Pat Barry imo. Kongo looked straight out of the Congo.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Lavar Johnson got cut I believe.

I'm sad to see Kongo go but it makes sense. 
Hope he does end up doing some French language MMA stuff.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, his physique is probabably the closest a real human can get to a superhero/-villain.


he'd make a great Luke Cage "Powerman" if he could get a Harlem accent..... so unlikely. 

there are not a lot of jacked black superheroes, and even less french ones.


but chieck does have an air of "HOLY SHIT THAT GUYS GONNA EAT ME!"
the first fights i saw him in were against Dan Evensen & Mustapha Al Turk when i started watching seriously again, so i was a bit mesmerized.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Jesy Blue said:


> he'd make a great Luke Cage "Powerman" if he could get a Harlem accent..... so unlikely.
> 
> there are not a lot of jacked black superheroes, and even less french ones.
> 
> ...


Lol, Mustafa Al Turk. Forgot about him. Have a rep.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

It would also suggest that the legality of MMA in France isn't anywhere near resolution.

:thumbsdown:

He can still get fights in smaller promotions, i hope he doesn't retire just yet.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Jesy Blue said:


> he'd make a great Luke Cage "Powerman" if he could get a Harlem accent..... so unlikely.
> 
> there are not a lot of jacked black superheroes, and even less french ones.
> 
> ...


I see Kongo in the typical movie role: Ex-army dude with a long history of combat who now wants to live a quiet life in the mountains. Likes to read. Cook. Grow vegetables. But his wife gets murdered and his daughter kidnapped, so he has to go out there and find her leaving a trail of total destruction in his wake. That kind of thing.

.. in French of course. I love French cinema.


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

HexRei said:


> It's too bad. He filled the "huge ripped black dude HW striker" niche pretty well, despite his lackluster peformances. Who will be that guy now? Daniel Cormier ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hail the Potato said:


>


He's now the chubby weak guy


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...That's too bad. Kongo gave us some memorable fights including-- (in my opinion, the greatest comeback in UFC history with his unforgettable fight with Pat Barry. Kongo's sick beatdown of Al-turk was another nasty one. Kongo was always a top striker but he never filled the holes in his game to be a bigtime contender. His chin has also taken a beating over the years. He was once considered the HW gatekeeper too. Best of luck for the cool, superhero sculpted Frenchman...


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

good riddance you nutkneeing bastard.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...That's too bad. Kongo gave us some memorable fights including-- (in my opinion, the greatest comeback in UFC history with his unforgettable fight with Pat Barry. Kongo's sick beatdown of Al-turk was another nasty one. Kongo was always a top striker but he never filled the holes in his game to be a bigtime contender. His chin has also taken a beating over the years. He was once considered the HW gatekeeper too. Best of luck for the cool, superhero sculpted Frenchman...


Kongo was never a top striker. He has done very little to say so. His striking is basically a myth. That is why he resorted to wall, stall, nut maul.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Now I would like to see a Kongo vs Crocop rematch along with an Arlovski fight. Hey, I'm sure Tim Sylvia would be available too.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Kongo was never a top striker. He has done very little to say so. His striking is basically a myth. That is why he resorted to wall, stall, nut maul.


I agree completely. Rogan and Goldie would always tout him as this great kickboxer early during his UFC career, but I never really saw it. And once he figured out to wrestle a bit, all he did was use his strength and athleticism to pin guys against the cage. Of the Zuffa era UFC, he's also been the dirtiest fighter, holding the cage, grabbing opponents shorts, and numerous low blows. Good riddance.

I also would mind them axing Schaub and Dave 'I have no ******* excuse fighting in the UFC' Herman.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

_CaptainRon said:


> I agree completely. Rogan and Goldie would always tout him as this great kickboxer early during his UFC career, but I never really saw it. And once he figured out to wrestle a bit, all he did was use his strength and athleticism to pin guys against the cage. Of the Zuffa era UFC, he's also been the dirtiest fighter, holding the cage, grabbing opponents shorts, and numerous low blows. Good riddance.


Kongo is a very good kickboxer (and very accomplished and proven in that sport), his skills and style just don't translate well to MMA rules. Jack Slack wrote up a great analysis of the reasons for it here.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Kongo is a very good kickboxer (and very accomplished and proven in that sport), his skills and style just don't translate well to MMA rules. Jack Slack wrote up a great analysis of the reasons for it here.


Kongo doesn't have great technique on his kicks and his boxing leaves a lot to be desired. He does have good power and I assume he had a good Thai clinch but he never uses it in the octagon and he was accomplished in Muay Thai, not K1 style kickboxing.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> Kongo doesn't have great technique on his kicks and his boxing leaves a lot to be desired. He does have good power and I assume he had a good Thai clinch but he never uses it in the octagon and he was accomplished in Muay Thai, not K1 style kickboxing.


He has great kicks in his kickboxing fights, and yes his clinch is good too. His titles and video don't lie. His problem in the octagon is fear of TD's suppressing his kicks against all but purist strikers and lack of defense vs punchers... and the fact that a good clinch means something totally different when you're clinching with a powerful wrestler who wants to put you on your back. You really should just read the article. Slack is a very astute striking analyst.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha yeah, I read it after i posted. His fear of being taken down is the reason. 

Dumbass should have learnt how to work off his back. Dudes like Pettis and Condit are some of the most dangerous in MMA because of their willingness to fight anywhere.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

HexRei said:


> He has great kicks in his kickboxing fights, and yes his clinch is good too. His titles and video don't lie. His problem in the octagon is fear of TD's suppressing his kicks against all but purist strikers and lack of defense vs punchers... and the fact that a good clinch means something totally different when you're clinching with a powerful wrestler who wants to put you on your back. You really should just read the article. Slack is a very astute striking analyst.


I will have to read the article when I get a second. But Kongo's defense sucks.

You talk about how he is scared of the TD. But his last 8 fights he hasn't fought 1 single wrestler. Other than Cain he hasn't fought 1 decent wrestler his whole UFC career. How many times has he even been wrestled other than vs. Cain???

I'm not that up on his kickboxing resume.  I know he had a solid record. But I don't know if it was good competition. All I know is he is not a good striker in the MMA world. He is serviceable standing, but I wouldn't call him any better than that.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He also kinda tried to become a wrestler for a while there. Pushing dudes against the cage doing his best Randy impersonation. Kongo was a big waste of potential.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

For a guy who had never been sub'd and has a decent base, not sure why he is so scared of the TD? Seems like he would learn over time to let his strikes go if he was capable. Throughout his whole career he has fought very few ground specialists. Mir...Herring I guess??...literally no one else...

He caged a lot of guys who were not wrestlers. He chose to takedown or grind on guys with any standup. 

While the article may be right....I have no idea of what exactly he was afraid of. He fought mostly ok strikers or lumps of nothing like Al Turk.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

El Bresko said:


> He also kinda tried to become a wrestler for a while there. Pushing dudes against the cage doing his best Randy impersonation. Kongo was a big waste of potential.


Except he somehow got the idea that dirty boxing was mostly about as many nutshots as possible...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Kongo was never a top striker. He has done very little to say so. His striking is basically a myth. That is why he resorted to wall, stall, nut maul.


...Kongo has 10 TKO finishes in his MMA career. To say Kongo's striking is a myth is pretty ridiculous and far fetched dude. Just ask Cro-cop if Kongo's striking is a myth. Hope you at least saw that fight...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Kongo has 10 TKO finishes in his MMA career. To say Kongo's striking is a myth is pretty ridiculous and far fetched dude. Just ask Cro-cop if Kongo's striking is a myth. Hope you at least saw that fight...


Couldn't agree more.

It's sad how fast people forget what happened just a few fights ago, Hunt and Nelson are very talented stand up fighters, no shame in losing to them.

Is/was Kongo championship level? no, but he's capable of controlling better strikers against the cage, taking down those with poor wrestling and out striking wrestlers.

He is a Perennial top-10 fighter well worth the 70K he was getting to fight for the UFC.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Kongo has 10 TKO finishes in his MMA career. To say Kongo's striking is a myth is pretty ridiculous and far fetched dude. Just ask Cro-cop if Kongo's striking is a myth. Hope you at least saw that fight...



Cro Cop's balls will feed you a story of horror and pain.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Kongo can feck off and shove a baguette up his ass as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

"I;ma kick your butt" - Kongo


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know which is worse, to see him go or to have him stay for so long with great potential, and do nothing with it.

as far as the french audience goes, I think GSP's our draw. And they got a few other frenchmen in the UFC lately too.

Kongo was never gonna fight for the title and did the HW div really need another gatekeeper? they have more keepers than they have gates...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I like Kongo, I hope he fight atleast once more


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Other than winning a dec over Cro Cop...right after CC was headkicked into mediocrity, Kongo's best win ever is probably Paul Beuntello. 

If he had Roy's Physique he would have been out of the UFC already and would have very few fans. 

He wrestled the terrible grapplers. He wall and stalled the weaker fighters with decent striking. He got out-struck and KO'd by the good strikers. People like to call him a striker, but I saw far more wall and stall/wrestling attempted from him than I saw striking clinics. 

When he fought Yvel he was lit up. When he fought Barry he was lit up until he found a hail mary KO that Pat ran into. When he fought Hunt and Roy he never had a chance standing. 

Kongo won a lot of fights because they repeatedly gave him the likes of Dan Evenson, Al Turk, Paul Beuntello, Shawn Jordan, Assuerio Silva.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

hadoq said:


> I don't know which is worse, to see him go or to have him stay for so long with great potential, and do nothing with it.
> 
> as far as the french audience goes, I think GSP's our draw. And they got a few other frenchmen in the UFC lately too.
> 
> Kongo was never gonna fight for the title and did the HW div really need another gatekeeper? they have more keepers than they have gates...


GPS's french canadian, not french. there is a difference.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

HexRei said:


> GPS's french canadian, not french. there is a difference.


yes, but still, GSP's french enough to be a great draw in France, trust me. Everybody knows GSP here and everybody tunes in to watch him fight.

He's way more of a draw here than Kongo ever was

and I don't see any other french in the UFC drawing more viewers as for today than GSP

Actually I couldn't even name all the french guys in the UFC right now aside of Kongo, the only french MMA fighter whose name comes to mind isn't in the UFC, it's Xavier Foupa-Pokam who fought in the UFC a while ago, lost twice, got cut and now he's in other orgs.

Tarec Saffiedine is actually from belgium, depending on how he fares in the UFC, he could potentially be a draw too, but it's a fairly long shot to imagine him fighting for the title. He got a nice record, stats wise, but hasn't really fought anybody relevant aside of Nate Marquart.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Diabate is French, isn't he?


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

El Bresko said:


> Diabate is French, isn't he?


he is, actually

but as long as MMA is illegal here, only a handful of fighters will be able to get to the UFC, and none of them really are contenders


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

hadoq said:


> he is, actually
> 
> but as long as MMA is illegal here, only a handful of fighters will be able to get to the UFC, and none of them really are contenders


You have Francis Carmont who is making his way up the rankings. He's still unproven if you ask me, but he has a chance of breaking top ten at least and being a gatekeeper


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

hadoq said:


> but as long as MMA is illegal here, only a handful of fighters will be able to get to the UFC, and none of them really are contenders


That's actually quite big problem.


----------

